# Martin T54 Jointer



## croessler

How much does this amazing piece of machinery weigh?


----------



## teenagewoodworker

Lucky!


----------



## farmboy

Sorry I forgot the weight which is 1000 Kg or about 2200 pounds. I have it mounted on a metal base with 8 inch steel wheels with a band of rubber to protect the floor. I can roll it around easily with both arms. I do it to be able to work on the adjacent planer a 20" cassedi


----------



## DanYo

Cool posting … wish I had this in my home basement shop !


----------



## sbryan55

Now that is a jointer!!! Thanks for the interesting review. I would love to have something like this in my shop as well.


----------



## Newton

MORE POWER…..ARUGHHHHH


----------



## motthunter

nice jointer.. does it have a spiral cutter head?


----------



## douglas2cats

Would have replied sooner but had to clean the drool off my keyboard first and put a bib on. That is one beautiful machine!!


----------



## trifern

That appears to be one awesome machine. Thanks for the review.


----------



## TroutGuy

WOW! You could joint a small log cabin with that thing! Nice toy…


----------



## OutPutter

"Electrical controls include height of infeed table and bed adjustment for convex or concave cutting" 
My 6" Delta does convex and concave cutting without any controls.

"Motor 5.5 KW or 7.5 HP 3 phase only I use a converter." 
I just plug my Delta into the wall.

"swing away guard over the knife head." 
Ditto.

"built in electricals for motorized feeder." 
I get a good cardio doing multiple boards on my Delta.

"Very low dust emissions meets European standards." 
My Delta meets the strictest Chinese emission standards.

"For boards longer than 6 feet, support is needed past outfield table. price is about 22K" 
My Delta needs support for boards longer than 6 feet too and for that kind of money, you could have about 88 brand new Delta's. Just think of all the board feet you could do in an hour with an Army of jointers.


----------



## farmboy

To outputter, Your comments are great. humor makes the day better.

To Motthunter: I do have a Byrd spiral head. The cutters are at angle so shearing motion and much quiter than staight knives which two or three times per revolution. The twenty inch head has about 170 cutters in spirals around the head. The surface is slightly fuzzy by feel. Cannot see it without a 10 or 20X loupe. This fuzz disappears with a minute of sanding. There are no side to side ridges compared to a regular head. The minimal sanding is great as I do not have to sand out the tearouts or other wise repair defects that I can create in an instant. I have trimmed boards on their ends with no tearout. Great for butcher blocks.
I am hooping to get a feeder in a year or two after this purchase but first my wife wants remodeling on our house and some furniture. I am sure I will need more tools to do it.

Sam


----------



## JakobVarming

Hi Chris,

//How much does this amazing piece of machinery weigh?//

You can download the leaflet from my homepage, if you want it.


----------



## elrond3737

How much?


----------



## JakobVarming

Hey elrond3737,

//How much?//

In terms of money, weight or trouble with the wife because you will spend more time in company with your new friend Martin than with her?

13.200€
1.200 - 1.250kg (Depending on accessories)
A lot - as you also will use more time on pampering you new-found love Martin than her…

Take a look at the new Martin T75 PreX sliding table saw - the first in the world with a 2×46 degree tiltable blade and a cutting hight of 200mm at 0 degree, you'll find it on my homepage.


----------



## farmboy

The jointer was 24,000 with the Byrd cutter head in 2008. I understand price is up about 15% since then.
It is still my top tool in the shop for joy of using. Absolutely no problems.
Sam


----------



## Bertha

You're in an entirely differentl league but it helps me to see reviews of out-of-reach machines. Keeps the goal alive. Thanks!


----------

